
Python 2.7.14 released - japaget
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2017-September/149584.html
======
js2
Changelog:

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/python/cpython/84471935ed2...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/python/cpython/84471935ed2f62b8c5758fd544c7d37076fe0fa5/Misc/NEWS)

